# GOT A NEW ADDITION TO THE FAMILY TODAY



## WOODIE13 (Jun 26, 2021)

A Dutch Shepherd/Malinois mix from a buddy that I hadn't seen since we left the kennels at Ft Bragg back in 2009.

My wife wanted a puppy so we drove to Kentucky along with my lab Odin to choose one.

Meet Mongo.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Love the name


Congrats on the new wolf


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 26, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Love the name
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new wolf



That was his nickname at Bra


GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Love the name
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new wolf



Appreciate it, now just to add the light switch


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 26, 2021)

Boy your in for a ride ! I’ve had both, I don’t have the time and energy for one of those super sport models anymore. Good luck with him, mines name was Nero.


----------



## Raylander (Jun 26, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Boy your in for a ride ! I’ve had both, I don’t have the time and energy for one of those super sport models anymore. Good luck with him, mines name was Nero.



Trained quite a few back in my day, but not from a puppy.  Saved one that was going to be put down by the USMC because he was too aggressive...ate too many handlers, he was a straight explosive detection dog.  We got him certified in patrol and put back into the fight.

My lab is the big brother, teaches him the left and right limits of what is acceptable and not (biting my tail and privates), chasing  OUR cats.

I'm going to train to retrieve waterfowl, not by any hunt test standards...just pick em up, shredded, breasted and tenderized ?

Right now this future hunter of man and waterfowl is crashed out with my wife, it's all in the training.

My lab taught me about puppies, everything is edible


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 30, 2021)

Mongo and my lab Odin finally made up after Odin's pouting


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 2, 2021)

Enjoy your new bud and Congrats .


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 2, 2021)

Congratulations.  Nice looking pup.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 7, 2021)

His left ear is up and now can climb baby gates?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Going to have to teach him to walk again after the granddaughters were over, great socialization


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 29, 2021)

His ears...he will grow into them.  His parents push 70 to 80 pounds,  til then, rabid chihuahua


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2021)

A lot of love and good times coming y'alls way. Congratulations.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 24, 2021)

Mongo waiting for bite work to begin.

Centerline drills, sit, down, stay and here are solid, 13 weeks old

He will start waterfowl retriever training soon


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 14, 2022)

Day after waterfowl season ended, land retrieve I have no doubts.

Odin is 85 pounds, Mongo is pushing 55 to 60


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 14, 2022)

Mongo is a blitz, quick, loves to bite....now to teach him to swim like Odin....but cripples running,  oh my.

Had some guys tell me I couldn't do it...trained pits, GS, mals and dutchies to work on hand signals. to clear a roadway from IEDS...so waterfowl should be cake

When you have drive, you have teachability, if you know what you are doing


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 9, 2022)

great looking dogs. Thank you for your service!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 24, 2022)

Hazel came over to go Turkey hunting tomorrow...she taught him a lot just with hand signals after I told her what NO means.

The kong is yours, you just let him borrow it...

11 months old,  he's a great dog with kids, but don't mess with them


----------



## SC Hunter (May 17, 2022)

@WOODIE13 beautiful dog you've got there and I love seeing a dog love a kid like their own baby. 

I got the opportunity to watch some of the dogs and work with the handlers of some absolutely astonishing dogs in Ranger Regiment. I've been around dogs my entire life but until that week of training I'd never seen any like that. I've worn bite suits for police K9's and it was NOTHING compared to those dogs. ? 70 pounds of absolute fury!


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 17, 2022)

SC Hunter said:


> @WOODIE13 beautiful dog you've got there and I love seeing a dog love a kid like their own baby.
> 
> I got the opportunity to watch some of the dogs and work with the handlers of some absolutely astonishing dogs in Ranger Regiment. I've been around dogs my entire life but until that week of training I'd never seen any like that. I've worn bite suits for police K9's and it was NOTHING compared to those dogs. ? 70 pounds of absolute fury!


Best job in the Army, always seemed like the smaller the dog, the bigger the attitude?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 23, 2022)

Bent the doors on his crate, was free ranging forever...Who knows, but he didn't destroy the house 

Decisions ?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 23, 2022)

Hazel doing the finger pointing and put him in the down...the girl has potential


----------



## Batjack (Sep 23, 2022)

Did he ever grow into those ears?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 23, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Did he ever grow into those ears?


That and then some, can hear your thoughts and your heartbeat...pretty amazing dog, way too smart...chomp, chomp, chomp goes his jaws a lot


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> His ears...he will grow into them.  His parents push 70 to 80 pounds,  til then, rabid chihuahua View attachment 1093897


He is eared up right smart


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 29, 2022)

65 pounds, quick as anything, add in smart too...pretty awesome dog, grandkids love him


----------

